# Finally!



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Finally!

Cyprus Cremation Law Passed - Cyprus News


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Baywatch said:


> Finally!
> 
> Cyprus Cremation Law Passed - Cyprus News


This is indeed great news! I take it from the text, that one must have given written instructions for their wish to be cremated.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Now we just have to wait for years for the first crematorium to actually be built 
It will probably be too late for most of us if it takes as long as everything else in Cyprus


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> Now we just have to wait for years for the first crematorium to actually be built
> It will probably be too late for most of us if it takes as long as everything else in Cyprus


As someone in another forum He is Cypriot, said: There is so much money in it so the church will build and run them, and it will be quick


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm glad you've all got something to look forward to!!!










Pete


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

That's good news because if the crematorium is up and running before either of us dies we'll get a credit on our current funeral plan for the expense of sending the bodily remains elsewhere to be cremated - might even work out at 'buy one get one free!'


----------



## kdw2k (May 13, 2013)

Somebody has said there is a guy with everything ready to go in Paphos and was just waiting for the go ahead!


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Veronica said:


> Now we just have to wait for years for the first crematorium to actually be built
> It will probably be too late for most of us if it takes as long as everything else in Cyprus


I believe that Angel Guardians (?) have been pushing for years, and may be the first ones to proceed with it.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Baywatch said:


> As someone in another forum He is Cypriot, said: There is so much money in it so the church will build and run them, and it will be quick


The Greek Orthodox Church will almost certainly see this as yet another money making opportunity. They will probably still teach their own against cremation whilst at the same time take pleasure in dispatching all us vexatious Protestants to a fiery end!


----------



## ricolo (Apr 5, 2016)

Sort of the same topic. Does anyone know anything about donating your body to the medical 
school in Cyprus?
ricolo


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

ricolo said:


> Sort of the same topic. Does anyone know anything about donating your body to the medical
> school in Cyprus?
> ricolo


MINISTRY OF HEALTH - Organ and Tissue Donation


----------



## ricolo (Apr 5, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

ricolo said:


> Sort of the same topic. Does anyone know anything about donating your body to the medical
> school in Cyprus?
> ricolo


Really good idea. Then you avoid all costs and trouble


----------

